# So my speakers blown



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea pretty much like stated I don't use it a lot but did today and its a crackley mess. Should I call them or am I pretty but Sol? I don't have any insurance as I didn't expect my speaker to blow I don't use it much I've had the device what a month. Any input is appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd call them. Worse they can say I you're SOL.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The speaker is shit on it. But hey its a budget tablet with a sick as processor.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

If the parts were available online I'd say just replace it. From the ifixit tear down, speaker replacement would take 40 minutes max being careful and taking your time. Definitely call them though. I'd imagine Asus has some type of manufacturer warranty.


----------



## mtw4991 (Aug 31, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Yea pretty much like stated I don't use it a lot but did today and its a crackley mess. Should I call them or am I pretty but Sol? I don't have any insurance as I didn't expect my speaker to blow I don't use it much I've had the device what a month. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Same thing happened to mine within 2 weeks of getting it. Called Google support, they RMA'd it and I had a new one two days later. They paid the shipping also. Just be persistent, they are aware of the issue but the support dude sounded like he had never heard of it. Made him get his manager, who promptly did the RMA


----------

